# "Allow access to camera roll"



## CatherineDuggan (Apr 6, 2019)

Hi Here's a basic question.
I am using an I pad pro.  Bought it last year just before the newest version, so 6, i think.  iOS 12.2.
"Allow access to camera roll"  Message comes up when I click on the camera icons in the lower right corner.  Then I go to settings, click import and the same message appears.   I can't figure out how to get LR to get access to the camera roll.  Thanks for any help.
Catherine


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 9, 2019)

Hi Catherine, welcome to the forum! It sounds like you declined access sometime in the past. Go to the iOS Settings app > Privacy > Photos and set the Lightroom option to Read & Write


----------

